# Chevy Vs. Ford



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well Ya'll all know what i like. What brand do yall prefer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ford 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bowie! Dress to impress.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ford all the way


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Ford for life, the bowtie is the best chev could do to dress up a turd hahaha 

This is a never ending argument between my friends


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Ford...


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

BOWTIE!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Toyota


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

A man pulled up next to a little girl walking home from school and said "If you get in, I'll give you a lollypop." The girl kept walking. Following along slowly, the man said "Come on and get in the car with me and I'll give you two lolly pops." She kept her eyes on the sidewalk and continued on her way. The man said "Get in with me and I'll give you this whole bag of lollypops!" Finally, the girl turned and said "Look daddy, YOU bought the Ford, YOU ride in it!!"


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Heavy Chevy


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

DODGE. o wait that wasnt a choice. Honestly id push a ford over driving a chevy.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

id love a chevy but who the h3ll can afford the price tag? I Love my 03 Ram. the only ford trucks ive enjoyed driving have all been Diesels.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Ford all day every day. I own 4 different Ford trucks right now and wouldn't drive a Chevy if you gave it to me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've owned 2 Chevy's and 6.0L Powerstroke. Chevy you can't go wrong!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

CHEVY


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

bad *** tuck man^


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ford= Found off road dead


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

bowtietillidie93 said:


> bad *** tuck man^


Thanks man!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

At least they circled the problem.


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

last good truck chevy made was the el camino!


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

NOUGH SAID


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

Got an 08 chevy 1500 4x4 with small lift on 35s and put it through a beating in its short life and with that being said it has 105k on it and the only thing ive had to replace was 1-2 shift soleniod for 80 bucks. ive owned a dodge and ford. the ford was a pos lost the rear end in the hills on tennesse and i had an 07 dodge with a hemi and it was a beast of a truck but mpg was a huge negative. The Chevy dont have the power of the dodge but the dodge dont have the durability of the CHEV


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

there she is


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

i loved ford until I bought the 2006 F250. 6.0 TD. 49k to buy new, lasted 16 months, then the problems started. First out of warranty bill at 2 years old... 13,600 .I couldnt give that truck to anyone. it ended up costing me right at 26k in repairs over a 3 year period. Last september it broke down again and ford wanted right at 10k to fix it again. they wouldnt even take it as a trade. There comes a time in every mans life when they have to make a decision on whats best regardless of the consequences. I glady tossed the service manager the keys, went to the truck and cleaned it out. I was followed outside by that manager asking me if I was going to get it fixed and why i just threw him the keys. I politely told him he now owned the truck and could give a **** less what he did with it . I walked my big butt home and never looked back. I still have the old suburban , 290k miles, same tranny,engine, front end, rear end , t-case, everything. Fords look great, chevys run the distance. If ever there wasa smart company they would put the cummins diesel in the ford and have a great truck but thats too much like thinking and decision making lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Cummins is hands down the best diesel. Duramax is next. The power stroke is awesome until it launches the rods through the oil pan.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

This thread is gonna get dirty dirty dirty. 

As for me and my family we believe in GM. My 05 has a little over 250k with no problems whatsoever. My dads last truck had 298k when he traded it. My 02 that was hot rodded had 243k when my little brother wrapped it around a tree and btw it was still running after he did. 90% of the guys I work with own bow ties for one reason. You can put 300k miles on them without question and still get a decent trade in. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

chevy only way to go

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm officially a hater on you because yo 3/4 to has rims and mine don't lol!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not gonna hate on either cuz I own both.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gas truck-chevy. Diesel- dodge. But.... I would drive a ford dont get me wrong just prefer the bowtie


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

Ford ftw First on race day.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I think they all make good trucks. Chevy is by far my favorite though. Anything mechanical will have problems. Toyota seems to be going down. My dad has a 2011 tundra crewmax, I can barely fit in the front passenger seat with the seat all the way back my head is in the roof. He also had a diff problem at 50k with it never touching anything but asphalt. Sonar also is going out. My silverado I posted up further has 244,671 and is still running great with org engine/trans/diffs. At the same time, I have a buddy with a 98 dodge with 315k, and another with a 01 f150 with 294k. They're all good but I think you can't get much more reliable than an old Toyota t100 or sr5.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

bowties all day.. the only thing i dont like about a bowtie is they dont straight axle their diesels that should be mandatory


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Madbrute said:


> Ford ftw First on race day.


Agree!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dodge: official tow vehicle of gm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with sanative 100%. Every manufaturer makes good products its just how well u take care of them and how much you dog it out. For instance i drove my dads truck when i was younger for 2 years and it was in perfect shape and ran strong. 2000 chevy 2500 btw, well my brother has been driving it now for a year or so and its a piece of sh%t now. I believe its who drives it and maintains it that makes it a great truck on not


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well it seems like theres more chevy guys than ford :bigok:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

we own all 3 but to me the first 2 pics are mine ma new truck and ma old truck the new mud truck. the last one is ma lil brothers dodge just a mud truck. But me im a chevy man and will die driving a chevy! BOWTIE BABY. ford backwards stands for driver returns on foot haha


----------



## retoxtony (Apr 7, 2012)

My family has always been GM or Chevy when it came to trucks, until this past December when I bought a new f150 Platinum with the ecoboost. I definitely regret going to a ford. Should have bought another GM, probably a duramax.


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

i was always a chevy man till i got a 2000 ford f-150 5.4 xlt and i starded working on it now i run a 13.9 in the quarter mile at ford vs chevy in gulf port MS. and i still pull a trailer with it. i guess i crossed over.lol


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

They'll all break doesn't matter what it is. That's why I have a job  but you gotta love the duramax!


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Chevrolet! 

Got 4 Bowties and a Jeep at my house. My family has always drove a Chevy and always will. My first truck was a Chevy Silverado and my last truck will be a Chevy Silverado. Can't go wrong with the Bowtie!

Here's My Silverado:









-Rough Country 2" Leveling Kit
-K&N Filter
-Firestone Destination M/Ts (285)
-Billet Grille

Has 145000+ miles on it now, hoping someday to reach a million


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

retoxtony said:


> My family has always been GM or Chevy when it came to trucks, until this past December when I bought a new f150 Platinum with the ecoboost. I definitely regret going to a ford. Should have bought another GM, probably a duramax.


What's wrong with your Ford? One of our guys has it and he loves it. I'm kinda partial to it too even if it is a Ford. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a F-250 diesel, my wife drives a Tahoe. Both have been great rigs!! :swordfight: opcorn:


----------



## retoxtony (Apr 7, 2012)

My biggest problem is actually the mileage. It gets the worst mileage of any vehicle I've ever owned. My last truck was a 09 GMC with a 6.2L engine running a lift and big heavy mud tires and the mileage was considerably better. Last week I pulled my boat home to get it ready for summer and my average was 24.5 liters/ 100km. That works out to 9.5 (U.S.)mpg. And it's not a big boat. Pulling my Brute Force on its trailer gets me 11mpg if I drive like my grandmother. 

Everyone keeps telling me something must be wrong but Ford has been no help at all. I'm hoping they will reflash the computer again tomorrow while it's in the shop getting the rear end fixed. The clutch packs for the limited slip are done already with 24000 kilometers on the truck. I have a long list of other things they'll be fixing too. Seems like the quality control guy was taking a dump when my truck rolled off the assembly line. 




wmredneck said:


> What's wrong with your Ford? One of our guys has it and he loves it. I'm kinda partial to it too even if it is a Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow... His ecoboost gets 22-24mpg.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have had both I drive a Ford now and they all have problems but to me the Ford's pull way better than the Chevy's in my opinion


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Chevy all day!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Had a buddy Used to have an 03 F150, 9 inches of lift, programmer, exhoust, 35's and proper gearing. It wouldn't pull a sick ***** out of bed. The only thing it had goin for it was it got 17mpg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

9" of lift with 35's don't make a good tow truck.......

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Honestly you're towing power is in the rear end. Not the name on the truck.

I'll agree most of the Fords I've seen do pull better and ride better stock for stock compared to the others.

Two brothers That used to work for us now have a portable building company. Both have late model power strokes. They also have a late model cummins for deliveries, but their favorite tow truck is a 90's model Bowtie with a 454.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

there all good if they work and junk when they break


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Well....I am a GM guy but there are things that I like about both manufacturers. More of the interior of the Ford and the engine/tranny of GM and the drive train under the Dodge! Can we make one of those please!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

So then, Cummins Power, Allison Trans, in the new SD body? - lol

I'm a chevy guy, but I'm also a firm believer that there are good ones & bad ones from all makes, most of which comes down to how it's maintained.


----------



## mattpopp (May 2, 2012)

HAHAHA, "Towing power comes from the rear end..." Whoever said that has a sense of humor. 

I really dont care anymore. At one time not so long ago I was like most of you here. Die Hard Brand Loyal. At the end of the day not a single brand is giving me a truck to drive, I have to buy it with my hard earn cash. So with that being said whats the point of being brand loyal. Cause the moment chit hit the fan with your truck they 1st thing they will do is void the warranty if they can just to leave you hanging.

I have owned
90 GMC 3/4 4wd Ext Cab 350 gas
02 Chevy 3/4 4wd 4dr 6,0 gas
04.5 1 ton dually Dodge CTD QC
96 3/4 4wd Dodge CTD Ext Cab
07 1 ton Dually Dodge CTD MC (Lemoned)
Current
07 3/4 4wd Dodge CTD Mega Cab
711hp and 1500ftlbs at the wheels, runs high 12's in the 1/4, and I still tow heavy with it. 25,900lb is the heaviest I have crossed the scales.
It is a good truck. With everything I have done to it I can not complain. I have broke stuff on it but with the power it makes it is only to be expected. 

Though my absolutey favorite pickup was the 96 dodge. What a comfortable pickup to drive. Awesome pickup 

I would love to go buy a new truck today but this truck is paid off and stupid fast. A new Ford, GM, or Dodge would be great ot have in the drive way but they would be to slow and I refuse to build another fast diesel.

Wife has a 2011 Tahoe. Nice car but GM needs to add leg room to the Tahoe. My needs hit the dash on both sides.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ford through and through
Before the tires








After the new tires


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

For work they have always keep up in the newest truck ,and they had to be crewcab 4x4 .
1 Chevy very comfy .Like some thing a old man would have .the SCU and the TCU sucks 
2 dodge the ones after the bailout suck,the back seat is a joke and don't try to put anything under the back seat.you cant trun of TC unless you 4 wheel drive, boo.
3 ford this is the brand that I have given the most hell and never had a problem one. I do hate that you cant program the door locks that sux


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## bruteforcebill (Aug 2, 2011)

i have had two fords and three chevys . chevy all the way. although my next project will be putting a cummins in a chevy . cummins is my favorite motor, its only problem is the package it comes wrapped in .


----------



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)

I like Ford and Chevy they all have there problems bt Il walk every where before I drive a dodge


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I was raised Chevy.. I'm a pre bail out Chevy guy ... Tho my better half has a new ford escape which has me eye balling a new murdered out ford raptor  lol


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Same here, raised Chevy. Owned ford trucks and gm cars. Will never own another truck unless its a ford for 2 reasons.

1) reliable 

2) they didn't take the bail out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I was raised ford and will die tht way .... Unless i can get my hands on an 85 GMC


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Ford all the way!


----------



## towerdude (Mar 25, 2013)

Always been a Chevy guy but I traded a CR250 for my Ford F150 even up. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

are those Q78 Super Swampers? nice rig man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Fords for me and mine. I won't support the corporate terrorism conducted by GM and Chrysler.


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

mossyoak54 said:


> DODGE. o wait that wasnt a choice. Honestly id push a ford over driving a chevy.


same here


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Ford


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ford


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I started with Chevy went to Ford,Toyota then back to Chevy and wont go back to that other crap.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Ford








But i do have an 08 dodge with the hemi also . And bought my daughter a chevy car. 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

chevy


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

chevy all day every day


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

ford then dodge i wont own another chevy ever again i had a avalanche and the trans went out at 2200 mi and then had a silverado and its trans went at 500 mi then my neighbor just bought the 2014 body style guess how long that trans lasted?

3800 mi


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

That White Kid said:


> ford then dodge i wont own another chevy ever again i had a avalanche and the trans went out at 2200 mi and then had a silverado and its trans went at 500 mi then my neighbor just bought the 2014 body style guess how long that trans lasted?
> 
> 3800 mi



Do you guys tow tractor-trailers with them? Lol btw I'd drive a Prius before I bought a ford.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Lol my old Chevy had 300,000 on all original drive train...


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Chevy!


----------



## Ksuire92 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ford all the way for me. I had a little ranger that I gave hell and never had any trouble. Sold it to my sister with 130,000 and she still drives it with over 200,000. Never had a single problem. My last ford had 238,000 before any trouble and it was programmed and my foot was in it constantly. My dad has a 6.7 powerstroke with over 300,000 now and hasn't had the first trouble and had a trailer on it over half the miles. A lot of my buddies have Chevys and they all know they can call me anytime and ill hook up to my car hauler and bring them home.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

My step dad had a 07 F150 never hauled anything with it. Blew the tranny out with less than 50K a buddy of mine has a 08 powerstroke 6.4 with a edge programmer. He just had to rebuild the tranny, he blew out both front hubs and it has less than 100K 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

Chevy all day


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been a ford man a long time. But I have to admit. These new 2014/2015 GMC Z71's look REALLY good.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

FORD all the way!

Here is my daily driver for the last year or so, I've owned it since 2005.
All work has been done by Me, including paint, not bad for a house painter.




I LOVE MY OLD FORD TRUCK!!!!


----------



## bigmallerd (Aug 27, 2014)

*351 Cleveland great motor*

Always had a Ford my gramps my family all drive Fords there is only one truck out there that will last ... count how many old fords you see towing landscaping trailers and beat up ol fords


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just went and drove a 2014 GMC crew z71 Slt. Very plush. Very comfortable. SO quiet. It felt heavy & like it needed a boost though. I didn't get on it b/c I had a female salesperson & I didn't want to scare her. Lol. So maybe that was it. 

I do like the truck though.


----------



## 6.SLOW (Aug 27, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> I just went and drove a 2014 GMC crew z71 Slt. Very plush. Very comfortable. SO quiet. It felt heavy & like it needed a boost though. I didn't get on it b/c I had a female salesperson & I didn't want to scare her. Lol. So maybe that was it.
> 
> I do like the truck though.


I like the new GMC's but the new chevy's are as fugly as they get IMO. 

Ford guy until I get bored of it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah the GMC is much better looking. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

